# Zombie Race



## ducdukgoose68 (Sep 15, 2008)

I found a 5K race that has zombies chasing the runners. It sounds like it could be fun if it is done properly. 

The event is north of Baltimore. I'm close to DC, so I won't be attending because it is a little too far away, but I thought I'd pass along the info. 

I'm not sure if there are similar races elsewhere.

http://www.runforyourlives.com/#/the-race


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Man that would be great if we had something like this on the west coast!!... Darn, I wish I was closer so I could shed a few pounds and get my Zombie on! LOL! Thanks for sharing the link though! *


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh wow! That would be SOOO much fun! I would love to see what they do as obstacles and stuff, how they do it and bring something like that to Sweden! Would be great! Thanks for sharing!


----------

